# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Mozilla & Chrome warn negril.com is not secure.... ?

## Lola

Hi Rob,

On both Mozilla and Chrome the address bar shows a warning.  

Mozilla shows a gray padlock with a red slash over it.
When I click on the warning it reads:

Negril.com
Connection is not secure
Logins entered on this page could be compromised.


On Chrome the address bar shows an 'i' in a circle for "info or not secure"  When I click 'Learn More' :

*Info Info or Not secure

The site isn't using a private connection. Someone might be able to see or change the information you send or get through this site. 

You might see a "Login not secure" or "Payment not secure" message. We suggest that you don't enter sensitive details, like passwords or credit cards.

On some sites, you can visit a more secure version of the page:

Select the address bar.
Delete http://, and enter https:// instead.  Note, when I try this I get a Not Secure or Dangerous warning page 
If that doesn't work, contact the site owner to ask that they secure the site and your data with HTTPS.*



I looked around online and tried the recommendation for Mozilla, and that didn't change anything.

----------


## Lola

Even after the server upgrades, I continue to see the warnings I posted above.

----------


## Rob

The server upgrade was just the first step. This was necessary to start the coding necessary to implement the https protocol. If not done correctly, all the pictures will disappear or the board will cease to function. It took the hosting company a month and a half for just the server upgrade and we want to make sure all issues are covered before we make the change so we dont have to rely on the hosting company.

The board is being monitored 24/7 by SecureSite for any intrusions. Since there is really no sensitive information being transmitted (credit card, ID numbers or even your real name, etc.) other than your username and password, there is really nothing for anyone to gain by trying to capture this info. And the SecureSite system would stop them anyway.

But the https will be on the board login soon to stop those browser messages.

----------


## Lola

:Encouragement:   I fully understand.  Going through the same thing at work.

----------


## Rob

Should be working now.... the hosting company was no help....

----------

